# RMA Corsair H110 GT



## Aemkeisdna (10. Februar 2018)

Bei meiner H110 GT brummt die Pumpe. Umso weniger Drehzahl umso lauter. 

Der Support hat geschrieben so wie ich das verstehe das ich die Kühlung einschicken muss. 

Was muss ich den alles einschicken und wie lange dauert das ganze?  

Danke für die Hilfe


Gibts es hier im Forum keinen von Corsair mehr?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (14. Februar 2018)

Kann weg ... *closed*


----------

